
Fred Wilson: "Blown away" by Xobni - kkim
http://avc.blogs.com/a_vc/2007/09/xobni.html
======
far33d
I just came across this old jwz article that is somewhat pertinent:

[http://www.mozilla.org/blue-
sky/misc/199805/intertwingle.htm...](http://www.mozilla.org/blue-
sky/misc/199805/intertwingle.html)

------
axod
"I realize that many of you don't use Outlook anymore and have moved on to
Gmail or some other better way to do mail."

For me that says it all. Maybe it'll be useful in corporate environments that
force people to use outlook, but beyond that I'm not so sure it has much of a
shelf life.

~~~
martin
The enterprise market is:

(a) mind-blowingly huge; (b) totally accustomed to paying serious money for
software; (c) almost universally dependent on the Microsoft stack for
supporting end users, and that means Outlook for optimal integration with
Exchange, Active Directory, etc.; (d) totally addicted to e-mail.

Admittedly, it's also (e) resistant to change and chock-full of drones content
with maintaining the status quo. Still, if the Xobnis are persistent, if they
keep working on this thing, they'll have a gold mine on their hands.

------
rkabir
Found it slow on my personal IMAP account.

It blew me away at work. I'd shell out 10 bucks for what's out today, and 50
bucks if it would (relatively accurately) bring the very most important
messages to the top of my inbox (messages from my boss, where my boss is cc'd,
or from people I historically reply to ASAP). Maybe also auto-
suggesting/creating rules to filter out e-mail that's not junk, but not super
relevant. Maybe 100 bucks for that.

------
far33d
It's starting to sound like xobni might replace loopt as the "most successful"
yc company?

~~~
brezina
We have a long way to go before we reach Loopt's success. Loopt is making some
serious dough. We have a lot of work to do, but it is great to hear from users
how much they like what we have built.

------
amichail
How does Xobni relate to this research?

<http://tlau.org/research/papers/kushmerick-aaai06-nectar.pdf>

------
carter
Great! My congratulations to the Xobni guys. I've asked Fred to give me an
private beta invitation.

------
create_account
Will xobni work on Thunderbird, or will it always be Outlook only?

